# Vip211, Vip622, and TracStar dish problem...



## hometronix (Sep 8, 2006)

I just replaced a DirecTV setup in a very expensive Country Coach motorhome. I pulled out two DirecTV HD receivers and replaced the front (Main) unit with a Vip622, and the rear unit with a Vip211. The coach has a tracstar dish ( www.tracstar.net ) which is a nic unit, but really well suited for DirecTV. I got both receivers to work, but they only get one satellite at a time as the Tracstar cannot pull in multiple satellites. I change the tracstar to 110, it auto-locks on it, then I go into each receiver setup and change the satellite to 110, do a check switch, and it works great, same thing when I go to 119 (Tracstar does not yet have 129 programmed, it is on its way, though. Everything usually works great, minus the procedure involved, but it gets the job done. ...well I should say the Vip622 works great. The Vip211 has issues. Sometimes it works, sometimes it just comes up with an error. Even with the main receiver is working fine, the 211 will not lock on a signal. what gives? ANyone with experience with setting up a mobile DISH install want to chime in here?

Thanks!

Wallace


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No experience with mobile but there may be issues with any receiver using a non-standard LNB.


----------

